# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Ηλεκτρονικά Εξαρτήματα >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] Paso - Ax3300

## ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ Α22

Μικρόφωνικος ενισχυτής Είναι σαν καινούργιο 70 ευρώ

----------

